# NIKON FE + Nikon 50mm1.8 G + Epson V500



## ghache (Oct 16, 2010)

So for the people who want to get into film photography (for fun of course) and doesnt want to dump a **** load of money on gear, This might be a good way. 

Nikon FE in mint condition (75$)
50mm 1.8 (everybody has one!)
Epson v500 scanner (100$)


The only post processing done to these pictures are a little bit of contrast and dust removal since i picked up some dust when scanning the negatives.

All these pictures where shot on AUTO shutter speed and mostly at 1.8 since i wanted to test the meetering on the camera... I am really happy with the result!

film was kodak BW400CN


Everything was scanned at 6400 DPI in 16bit grayscale with all advanced options OFF (Digital ICE and all the other options)
I tried all of them....it works really well to remove grain and scanned dust but they soften the image too much for my taste

all image were 8810X5610 +- pixel after the scan. I resized all of them at 3000PX1910+- for web usage.

1.






[/url]



2.







3.





[/url]



4.






5.


----------



## dinodan (Oct 17, 2010)

Very good results from an inexpensive scanner.  Have you tried color negs or transparencies yet?


----------



## Early (Oct 17, 2010)

Nikon 1.8 G, doesn't that *not* have an aperture ring which the FE requires?  I'm thinking you're stuck with using 1.8, like it or not.


----------



## Phil Holland (Oct 17, 2010)

Early said:


> Nikon 1.8 G, doesn't that *not* have an aperture ring which the FE requires?  I'm thinking you're stuck with using 1.8, like it or not.



You're right in that G lenses have no aperture ring but the 1.8 isn't a G lens.  The newer 1.4 afs is.

The 50 1.8 does have an aperture ring.


----------



## ghache (Oct 17, 2010)

My 1.8 have an aperture ring. I just verified and its the D.


----------



## ghache (Oct 17, 2010)

dinodan said:


> Very good results from an inexpensive scanner. Have you tried color negs or transparencies yet?


 
Not yet. these where the 2 first roll with this camera. I bought 50 rolls of color film today. (Kodak Gold 200). I know they are not the most amazing film on the market but 50 roll for 40$. They are expired since July but were kept in a fridge at all time. Ill get some shot tomorrow to see whats going on with that film.


----------

